
Startups in India Fail Due Lack of Innovation, According to a New IBM Study - giis
https://www.forbes.com/sites/suparnadutt/2017/05/18/startups-in-india-fail-due-lack-of-innovation-according-to-a-new-ibm-study/#3c812150657b
======
raleighm
"Also, if a yardstick of innovation is the patent, then India is miles behind
its Asian counterparts."

It isn't. Patents are a poor proxy for innovation, especially when used to
compare across patent systems instead of within one system over time.

